# Bellator 126 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 126 is Friday night, September 269th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add/change any fights on the card try to send picks for the new ones (Hint, it happens a lot right after the weigh in's). Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits if you win like SmackyBear did last week, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 



> Alexander Shlemenko vs. Brandon Halsey
> Patricky Freire vs. Marcin Held
> Thiago Meller vs. Bubba Jenkins
> Mike Richman vs. Ed West
> ...











Picks sent by:

SmackyBear


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Smackybear wins again scaring off all competition. Here were his picks:



> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsdown:
> Marcin Held :thumbsup:
> Bubba Jenkins :thumbsup:
> Mike Richman :thumbsup:
> ...


and last night's actual results...



> Brandon Halsey def. Alexander Shlemenko
> technical submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1, 0:35
> Marcin Held def. Patricky Freire
> unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 30-26) - Round 3, 5:00
> ...


Link: http://mmajunkie.com/events/bellator-126-shlemenko-vs-halsey

Congrats on the million credits SmackyBear hope more people sign up next week.


----------

